# Anyone Use Zimecterin Gold instead of Valbazen?



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

If you use Zimectrin Gold, what is the dosing for this? Also, do use this with Cydectin after kidding?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

1cc per 50 pounds, so it's eaiser to squish the tube into a syringe so you can dose via a syringe and not the container that only shows hundredweights. BUT!!!!! I have only used this preventively on my kids, they were not showing any worms at the time, but then we don't see alot of tapes on fecal until after worming...so it's not as if the 1cc per 50 pounds is working on stomach worms with the Ivermectin part of this drug. The only worms we really have here are tapes in kids and HC, which I am not using Ivermectin for at this point, when I do move back to it will be using the pouron given orally, since I missused the injectable for so many years here.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

So would you recommend using this in place of Valbazen for does that just kidded?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I am using Valbazen in the spring when does are kidding, Valbazen also gets, besides tapes, lung worm and liver flukes. I don't think 1cc per 50 pounds is enough to get lungworm in the Ivermectin portion of this in adults, you would have to send in a fecal to find out...does Ivermectin work for worming in your area? It's too expensive to use as a tape worm control in adults anyway, that tube is tiny. Also I never overused the white wormers like TBZ and safeguard back in the day so Valbazen also gets stomach worms for me, so it is a good wormer for me to use after Cydectin the day they kid.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

As far as I know, these wormers work well in our area (most of our area is crop ground). We're going to run fecals with the vet a few times to see if what we're finding matches up. Then we'll fecal on our own. Thanks for your help!


----------

